# I got another Audi and its from the 60's!



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

The 1968 Audi 75L type F103 has arrived and i couldnt be happier. It took me 3 weeks to track down the owner Heinz the Austrian guy who has owned the car for the last 30 years. 

Car has 60,000miles and is as clean and solid as ever. Its going to take me a bit of time to get used to manual column shift but i will get there. I did some research on the car and how it got to Australia  

Yes these Audis were first imported into Australia in 1967. They were imported by Volkswagen Australasia, then based in Melbourne, and sold through selected VW dealers in Melbourne and Sydney. FCAI records sales of just 173 Audi F103 models that year. 

In 1968 the ownership of Volkswagen Australia was taken over by Sydney's LNC Industries, and they continued importing the Audi F103. In fact in those days the FCAI actually counted Audi sales as Volkswagen sales. In 1968 they sold 142 F103 models. 

In 1969 LNC also imported another VW Group vehicle, the NSU Ro80. Another model counted as a Vollkswagen! The sales were 53 F103 models and 49 Ro80s. 

Now this is the only Audi 75L in Australia and 1 of 7 RHD Audi F103's in the world. 

Mods will be subtle bought some white walls and even tracked down a NOS venetian blind for the rear! Also because the suspension is torsion front and rear i will get it wound down  

Here are some pics: 




























pimpin with factory pop outs


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Ballin with a tow hitch!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Congrats!! It's beautiful.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow never seen one are the expensive ?? 
Also are they hard to find in the states??


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

probably more reliable and will outlast our TT hehe


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow! That thing looks awesome! :beer:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I like that a lot, it has the same vibe as an Alfa :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm not going to lie. Thats bad ass. Needs some bags and wheels and thats it :beer:


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Why cant we have these in the US. :banghead:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

That's a bad ass car right there. The design is so appealing still today! 
Great find!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Nice score. Vintage Audi's are a rare sight :thumbup:


----------



## scubagli (Apr 11, 2009)

Very nice!


Sent from crazy town.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup: Amazing! Was the car restored at one point?

I think I just saw one of these last week on New Zealand trademe.com and it was a rust bucket. Sadly the listing has expired. It was Orange/rust color IIRC.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

totally awesome car :beer:


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

01ttgt28 said:


> Wow never seen one are the expensive ??
> Also are they hard to find in the states??


I paid $6000 but have seen them sell for $9000 euros

They do exist in the states. not sure how many were sold there but for some reason they altered the front lights for the US market:

http://www.audi60.com/Audi F103 USA.html



DaCabrioGuy said:


> Why cant we have these in the US. :banghead:


They do exist in the USA you just have to look 



DougLoBue said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: Amazing! Was the car restored at one point?
> 
> I think I just saw one of these last week on New Zealand trademe.com and it was a rust bucket. Sadly the listing has expired. It was Orange/rust color IIRC.


Yes the original owner resprayed it about 10 years ago and has also rebuilt the engine

i will post some updates soon:thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I def don't like the us lights :thumbdown:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Awesome car.

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

01ttgt28 said:


> I def don't like the us lights :thumbdown:


I dont either not sure why there was an issue with the square lights?


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

Kinda looks like an old 2002


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

Got the white walls fitted today and took some pics.

I want to wash the wheels and give them a detail so the red looks better.

Without the hub caps it gives it a street rod look:




























Now im tossing up between keeping hubcap and wheel trims vs just hub cap but looks more povo spec without wheel trims although i like the colour contrast 














































I cant wait till i lower it!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

The hub caps give it a more finished look my 2 cents.if you want to change it up why not have some 
One photo shop painted hub caps maybe all red or red center white trim ??? Just my 2 cents :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

hubcaps look awesome.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

Finally registered!












Now off to the mechanic for a service and a altitude adjustment.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Super Legit!:heart::thumbup:


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

Cheers will keep you guys updated!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

XXX 1.8T said:


> Finally registered!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Agreed!


----------



## hflook (Feb 27, 2011)

Omg  that thing is tooo cool. Screw my TT give me that


----------



## RabbitTT (Nov 27, 2012)

That is beautiful. FWIW, I like it with the hubcaps, but without the trim rings. Very classic and clean. Congrats.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

That thing is so baller! Not to mention BEAUTIFUL :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MK1QuaTTRoHaus (Jul 19, 2010)

i been looking to get my hands on an old school audi. theyre so underrated in my opinion. congratulations on such a beautiful car! keep us posted
:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

MK1QuaTTRoHaus said:


> i been looking to get my hands on an old school audi. theyre so underrated in my opinion. congratulations on such a beautiful car! keep us posted
> :beer:


I would love to have an audi 50


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

guys i have an opportunity to buy a NOS Grundig AM radio from the 60's never been used brand new in the box. 

Now being AM only is a pain but plus side it has DIN input for MP3/FM/DAB+ listening pleasure. 

Down side its a mono radio so does this mean if i use a splitter to split the mono sound it will sound like crap? 

Also because MP3 player is stereo does this mean the sound goes from stereo to mono and then split?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

It will just play as mono.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> It will just play as mono.


 will it sound crap?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

it won't sound great lol. But it won't be terrible either. If you're going for a nostalgia look then I would get it


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

http://www.gocar.gr/videos/watch/16568,The_big_passion_Audi_-_Portrait_of_an_Au.html

[video]http://www.gocar.gr/videos/watch/16568,The_big_passion_Audi_-_Portrait_of_an_Au.html[/video]


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

Not much of an update at the moment. I would have liked more to be happening but my mechanic went away on holidays and will be coming back next week. but in the mean time here are a few things that i got that are interesting:

NOS uncut Ignition key as you can see with the original Door key:










Original English manual (most are in German) with original folder:










This came in the mail from Germany:










Certificate of Production from Audi:










As you can see it says the car was a UK delivered car which I am investigating. Unless all Aussie 
F103's were designated as UK cars due to them being RHD? Also it says it was delivered in 1969 which according to my records has been in Australia since 1968. At least the colour codes are correct 










It also came with a copy of the original Production Card:










I also bought a copy of Australian Motor from 1967 as they were reviewing a LHD Red 4 Door F103 before it was launched in Australia:





































Came with a Castrol poster which i thought was funny with the "race" cars they chose:



















Quick pic only changes are I got rid of the Mk1 Golf mirrors the owner installed and got some nice shiny chrome ones along with some red fuzzy dice for something differnt










Cant wait to get it fully serviced and the suspension all sorted!


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

After months of looking i found one of the earliest Stereo Blaupunkt Frankfurts from the late 60's  

These were fitted as dealer options to the Audi's 

This is even more rare as its a USA version which has FM/AM buttons vs the usual U/L German buttons. 

Im so chuffed:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That's bad ass


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

really cool car!


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*much memories!*

Since the begining of time Audi and Be EM Ve have been competing head to head....twas a BMW 1600/2002 fighter! 

Gosh I'm getting old....used to own a NSU/AUDI Ro-80! (when the biggest problem was...can I stuff a Rabbit engine into this instead of that stupid WANKEL!) 

great find!


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

Altitude adjustment is done. 

I have decided on the wheels for something different:


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

this is an amazing car 1 of 7 RHD, thats really really neat


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Good choice in wheels :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Those will look perfect


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

XXX 1.8T said:


> After months of looking i found one of the earliest Stereo Blaupunkt Frankfurts from the late 60's
> 
> These were fitted as dealer options to the Audi's
> 
> ...


Where'sthe auxiliary plug for the iPod?? Lol!!!


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

01ttgt28 said:


> Where'sthe auxiliary plug for the iPod?? Lol!!!


Its a DIN plug at the back - Germans one step ahead!










Also wheels fitted and slammed with discs at the rear:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

That looks amazing. :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I want one


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

nearly there.... 

 

 

 

also bought one of these:


----------



## Von Stiegan (Feb 20, 2013)

Very cool bud..Coupe too? Nice..Seen some neat older Volvos before also.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

New wheels are looking great!


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Absolutely amazing! :heart:


----------



## droppedmkv (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks amazing and one of my favorites nice work.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

its been a while but im nearly there 

here are some more pics:





























One thing I did notice that I never noticed before the body shape has small fins. Like a mini version of the Merc Heckflosse I cant wait to get it back on the road!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Love this car. Looks so good!


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

01ttgt28 said:


> I def don't like the us lights :thumbdown:





XXX 1.8T said:


> I don't either not sure why there was an issue with the square lights?


Because of stupid DOT lighting standards, cars here were mandated to use Sealed Beam lights up until 1985.
The first cars allowed to use replaceable bulb "aerodynamic" lights were the 1985 VW Jetta (hence the Mk2 Jetta lights referred to as Aeros) and the Ford Taurus.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

Its been a while since I posted but I bought this 1968 Audi Super 90 Sedan as a buddy to my 1968 Audi 75L Coupe.


Unfortunately due to home renovations I think I am going to have to sell it.


The paint is patina on the hood and faded on the rest of the body originally being Red making it the perfect rat


This was the top of the line sports model for Audi which means it has cloth/vinyl interior biggest engine 1.8 with 90hp.


It also still has the original AM radio that runs very well.


They also raced the Super 90 at Bathurst as well


All I have done is lowered it at the front (adjustable torsion bar)


I am looking for $9500ono located in Sydney and happy to ship interstate if need be.


Here's a pic of it that I took on instagram:









































Keep it as a rat or you can make it look like this:











here are some more pics:















PM me or call +61 401 508 855 for details!


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

does anyone know how easy it would be to buy this stateside and get it registered? if its easy/possible I'm buying this right now haha


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

LF_gottron said:


> does anyone know how easy it would be to buy this stateside and get it registered? if its easy/possible I'm buying this right now haha


Oh its possible lol. Past the federal 25 year old mark for importation. I don't anything else about importing cars though haha


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

LF_gottron said:


> does anyone know how easy it would be to buy this stateside and get it registered? if its easy/possible I'm buying this right now haha


Ill get you a quote on shipping!

Are you East or West side?

There shouldnt be any issues with registering in the USA as there are loads of Aussie and English RHD bugs, Kombi's and kg's driving around!


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

LF_gottron said:


> does anyone know how easy it would be to buy this stateside and get it registered? if its easy/possible I'm buying this right now haha


Just got a quote for shipping to Long Beach CA and its $2300.00

Let me know if you are serious and we can work something out


----------



## eskimo87 (Sep 11, 2013)

killer car !!!! 

when you droppin the 4.2 in it ?


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

Still for sale guys!


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

all PM's replied!


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)




----------

